# Hurricane



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

This will probably change a hundred times till it's over. But people in our area are more concerned about this hurricane than ever before


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Our local news is saying it may well become a cat 5 before it hits land, looks like I will be on the left side of it so far...


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Earlier today the projected path had the eye going a few miles south of me. Tonight's update has it going a few miles north of me. I very much prefer the updated track but a lot can change in the next 3 days.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

As long as the Waffle House stays open. When the Waffle House closes you're in trouble.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

endrow said:


> This will probably change a hundred times till it's over. But people in our area are more concerned about this hurricane than ever before


Y'all have reason for concern given your current situation.....I hope I'm wrong. Not much you can do but try to be prepared. Maybe try to mitigate soil erosion with a few well placed bales of hay? Top of the generator/vehicles/Jon boat? Batteries.....staples.....ammo (if in close proximity to some of the less savory cities of the commonwealth) cash.

Maybe it'll go due North.....lets hope so


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

I feel for you guys. You get so involved in life, business, etc...... and then Mother Nature shows up and reminds you who the real boss is. Thoughts and prayers are coming your way ????


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

My My how things change over night, now we are on the right side of the predicted path... newly planted fields aren't going to like all that rain...


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Oh wow, over night I'm out of the path!


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

May the Farm Gods be with all our Haytalker's staring down Mother Nature's wrath. She can be such a hag. It's not the first time and most likely won't be the last.

My thoughts are with you.

Stuart


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

BWfarms said:


> Oh wow, over night I'm out of the path!


Imagine that.....typical


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Imagine that.....typical


 .... and when I wake up tomorrow morning it will be moved back to me.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I am greatly concerned with it hanging up on the coast for a day or two as has been mentioned. If it does, the hurricane center said that Coastal Carolina could be changed forever. That would be tragic to see those oak trees and the beauty of that Southern coast disfigured forever. I spent a lot of time in my youth on Edisto Island and in Edisto State Park.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

We're getting some showers this evening kicked off from Flo and we're about 250 miles from Myrtle Beach. Looks like a long weekend ahead.

PalmettoKat you're in our prayers.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Looks as though I could get 5 to 10 inches of rain here. The upstatecrain will probably cause my field to flood. Time will tell but if my field floods hay will be in short supply for my customers.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Troy Farmer said:


> As long as the Waffle House stays open. When the Waffle House closes you're in trouble.


They just said on the news that Waffle House in Myrtle Beach is closed. Uh Oh.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

The Waffle House factor is true, it is used to judge how hard of an impact the storm has made.

I'm at the fringe of Flo with 20-30 mph winds and no rain for now. The eye appears to have collapsed so hopefully the intensity weakens rapidly.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I actually heard on the radio that the Waffle House Factor is there because they're notorious for being among the last businesses to close in a natural disaster. Which is important for First Responders who need to eat and relax on their down time. there is a green which is full service full menu, a yellow which is full service partial menu. And red which is closed completely. Kinda a cool concept.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Troy Farmer said:


> As long as the Waffle House stays open. When the Waffle House closes you're in trouble.


Hurricane Florence, think now Tropical Storm Florence's eye passed over us during the night. Not near as much wind nor rain as we expected which was a blessing. However we are really under serious flooding warnings with most major highways in our area projected to flood. The last I heard I 95 is flooded both north and south bound and closed around Fayetteville NC.

Appreciate each one's concerns and prayers but still much concern with flooding here and major flooding already in NC as some areas has had 20 inches of rain and more expected.Only moving 2 or 3 miles and hour.

Due to the speed it has moved our area (Myrtle Beach where it was project to hit direct at one time) began evacuating Tuesday and has really be long long process. Today my wife and I were so tired of sandwiches and warmed up left overs we wanted a hot cooked meal. There is a little town near us named Aynor (if you have been to Myrtle Beach on hwy 501 you have been through it.) and the only business there with power was "WAFFLE HOUSE". Did not know they have generator. Parking lot was overflowing and no we did not stop but they were open. Turned and came to our town and yep there was open Waffle House and it was overflowing. We ended up with Wendys but hats off to the Waffle House for having ALL locations open today.

Friends, there are many in serious trouble in NC who need our help and prayers. Some here no doubt.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Talk about not knowing how to call the weather or Florence. The Delmarva Bike Week in Ocean City Maryland it's a huge event that they canceled earlier in the week because at that point they just weren't sure which way the storm would go. The Delmarva was not affected and they had beautiful weather all weekend but who knew when they had to make the call. I have an interest in motorcycles all my life the brother-in-law and I worked just half a day Saturday and rode down. Road down 4 hour drive on the bike and it was a darn nice ride ,Saturday afternoon. Got up at 4:30 a.m. went for a walk on the beach and Endrow headed for home early Sunday a.m. Daybreak, as it was not a planned Excursion and things are fairly busy on the farm


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

A bit of levity. Weather reporter acts as though he is "braving" the storm and is about to be blown away....... and then two guys stroll by like it is nothing. Ooops.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Endrow, they got to believing them domesdayers on the weather channel......they need someone with some common sense headin that thing up......

Rockmart was there a link posted? I can't see it for some reason.....but I can certainly believe it, just more of the "fake news" that permeates our 24hr news these days, they can't help themselves


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I have a quarter mile of fence completely underwater and spanning 200 yards across.

View from my side of the creek. 








View from the other side at the neighbor's drive. 








Neighbor's driveway, place is completely trapped. 








This is neighbor's barn from my side of the creek, water has breeched the threshold. 








My finger pointing to where the creek is supposed to be. To the right is a hill and at the base of the hill the water has climbed 2 feet up the side.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, hope it disappears quickly, and the damage is not too great....not much worse than flooding.


----------



## Amelia Farms (May 16, 2012)

Pond was plumb full plus a little


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Just went through hurricane damage and associated flooding. Fsa office does have programs to replace fencing From flooding if not in a declared flood prone area.

I had to remove debris and replace about 5 miles of fencing but none of it got covered.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

BWFarms, had proper the road sign, "Dead End" is.

Sorry to see the flooding. Just learned late today not to the extent you are seeing but we could be seeing biggest flooding our county has ever seen as the massive rains in NC drain here.

Storm surge has been proven to be dangerous and destructive but the flooding from the rain can be.

I covet your prayers not only for our area but so much of North Carolina.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I would call myself the fortunate one as I'm towards the beginning of the Cape Fear Basin. Just a few miles south of me there's a lot of trouble with 421 and 87 into Bragg. The worst is yet southeasterly of that and I hate that the water that has receded here is heading that way.

The prayers need to be directed to them, they are losing a lot. There is a $60 plate fundraiser for farm workers and their families being put on by an outfit that pulled together a bunch of chefs and breweries in the RDU area. Even in light of feel good movements, there's a bunch of bad deeds going on. Some of the indundated homes are being looted.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's a shame isn't it.....it's always the case, some places more than others, but always there.....sorry POS's


----------

